# Fresh off the shelf - Anon M1 - Agent Silver Solex



## Tahoeshredder (Aug 15, 2012)

*Review: Fresh off the shelf - Anon M1 - Agent Silver Solex*

Soooo, I just got these bad boys and they are friigin' sexxxy. I might just wear them around the office. They are super comfy.

I can't wait to take them on the hill.

I hardly come across equipment that I see, wait for months for, and buy as soon as they are released like an idiot standing in line at midnight for the newest iPhone. I have been waiting for these ever since they were shown at SIA.

They are frame is spot on from what the web pics show. The band and everything else was right on from a color match perspective. They say these are a little smaller than the Realm. I have the Realm and I don't notice any differnce feel wise but they are infact a few mm's shorter top to bottom.

Also, the webiste says they include a low light lens but doesn't say which one. I can tell you I received the Blue Lagoon as the greybird lens. They also come with a lens cleaner (standard) and a really nice hard case. They better come with some extras for the coin they are charging.

Changing out the lens is super easy, almost too easy. The real test will be 1.) if they fog over easy and 2.) will they stay on after a helmet wollop on manmade hardpack. I will let you know opening day on November 16th.

I had a hard time getting detailed information since I was frothing at the mouth to snatch these up so I'd be happy to provide information. If anyone has questions, I have them in hand.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice cubical! 
Those are rather nice tho. If I didnt already have 4 lenses for my realms I might have thought about getting them.
The adds bug the hell out of me tho. They only show 1/4 the google and then say "new M1!" with no discription or anything. Have to get online to see anything about them....


----------



## Tahoeshredder (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah the cubical's only purpose is to fund my addiction to snowboarding.....lol.

I have four lenses for my Realms too but two got scratched after some careless placement during apres bar action. The ironic thing is the lenses that are left for my Realms (that don't have gashes) are the same ones I got with the M1's (silver solex/blue lagoon). 

The ads were super annoying for thier lack of information. They didn't say what the extra lens was going to be, they didn't have many angles on the image, the release date up until the last two weeks simply said "available in the fall", blah blah blah.

Oh well, they seem pretty sturdy as far as the magnets. It seems like it would take a pretty hard smack, like being knocked unconcious, for the lens to fall off......at which point you have bigger problems than asking patrol "has anyone seen my lens? LOL.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

They look good and the mag fit system seems like a great idea. What helmet you wearing with them and how's the compatibility?


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

you must love snowboarding a lot to fund it while wearing that tie


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Damn those are sweet.

Steep price but man I want those..


----------



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

so nice...probably get so much visibility from it. Also is that foam in on the frame of the goggles? The speckle-y material?


----------



## strobe32 (Sep 8, 2012)

I was just reading an article about these today. Awesome tech! I've gotten to the point where I can swap the lens on my plain old Figments fairly quickly, but there's always that one time when it just won't work and I get frustrated as hell. 
I can't justify spending that kind of cash on goggles yet though. Enjoy!


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

As far as I can tell the mag fit tech is a gamechanger for switching out lenses. That is easily the fastest way to do it on the market right now. Quicker than Oakley airbrake and smith I/O. Cheaper or same price as airbrake too. I love Oakley lenses but have got fed up with the old A-frames I have and looking to replace. Just too finicky/time consuming switching the lenses out/lining them up etc. Pain in the ass. I'm all over the mag tech assuming they are a good fit with my Smith helmet and don't fog. Will wait for the actual usage reports to start trickling in once the season gets going.


----------

